# MSN Messenger on WINE



## Steez (Oct 2, 2007)

I was wondering if any of you knew which version of MSN will run on WINE? I have tried 7.0, 6.2 and 6.0 but they are to old to log in, and I believe 7.5 is XP only. Anyone got any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

Could use Pidgin or Kopete. Even on Windows machines I'd rather use Pidgin.


----------



## Steez (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm using Pidgin atm, I don't like it that much. aMSN crashes with my contact list, and I can never set up permissions right for Mercury. Isn't Kopete KDE only? I'll install KDE if I have to, I can't stand pidgin.


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

What distribution of Linux are you using? Kopete should require _some_ KDE components, but if you install it with your distro's package manager you should be able to avoid installing all of KDE (although feel free to install all of it if you want to try KDE).


----------



## Steez (Oct 2, 2007)

I've used KDE, I used to prefer it to GNOME, but my opinion has changed now. I'm using Fedora 7 btw.


----------



## Steez (Oct 2, 2007)

bump bump


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

You should be able to install Kopete with 'yum install kopete' (without the quotes) from within a terminal.


----------



## Steez (Oct 2, 2007)

[[email protected] lbatten]# yum install kopete
Setting up Install Process
Parsing package install arguments
Nothing to do


----------

